# Best oil for 85 Golf?



## gbrench (May 30, 2009)

Have an 85 Golf 1.8 standard with high mileage. Live in a mild/dry climate


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Are you having problems with the oil you're running now?
Any conventional "high mileage" motor oil, changed regularly, with OEM or Bosch filters, would probably be good enough to last you until the rest of the car rotted away around the engine.


----------



## gbrench (May 30, 2009)

I do a lot of driving and I burn it like crazy, I think I have 10-40 in there now. I realize VW's burn oil like crazy, but is there anything out there that could help performance/burning issues.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, a piston soak w/light oils and solvent, mixed and poured into the sparkplug holes. Crank it and let it sit overnight, crank more...that loosens the ring packs.

Then...
Do an intake cleaning and check the pvc system up.


For oil...maybe try Rotella T4 10w-30 HD Semi Synth. There is a kick-butt oil. You don't want overly thick 15w-40, it's a drag on the engine. 

Do some of the services I mentioned and likely any 10w-30 will offer low consumption and best mpg and power. Hi-Miles oils are a good way to go.


----------

